# How George Eastman Revolutionized Photography



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2014)

Short video about how George Eastman revolutionized photography...


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2014)

Isn't it ironic that the company that started it all went bankrupt and today struggles to stay afloat? I remember my family having a Brownie and my Dad complaining about the cost of film and developing. My Dad refused to pay for pictures that didn't develop and were all black because maybe the flash didn't go off. As I think back about those days, it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2014)

I remember wetting the flash bulb, before you used it, to make sure it flashed.
My first camera was a Brownie which took 620 size film and it took forever to get your pictures back


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2014)

I had a Brownie  Star-flash  and got a roll of Positive film for slides by mistake, and got some very nice slides of our youth group retreat.  you're right Pappy....even though they were slides, they were *developed* in "slow motion"!


----------

